# New member needs help



## EmilyRose666 (Apr 24, 2018)

My friend lives in Chicago state and she wants to join the sisterhood masonry. Is there any group by any chance in Chicago?? << urgent


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 24, 2018)

Never heard of sisterhood masonry...if such exists why would it be urgent to join?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Never heard of sisterhood masonry...if such exists why would it be urgent to join?


Good question!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 24, 2018)

You could check out Le Droit Humain  but it is an irregular body. Not sure if they have Order of the Eastern Star there - but you generally need some association with a Freemason to join it..


----------



## MarkR (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/Freemasonr...ain-Sirius-Lodge-Chicago-IL--486238924746484/


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2018)

EmilyRose666 said:


> My friend lives in Chicago state and she wants to join the sisterhood masonry. Is there any group by any chance in Chicago??



http://www.comasonic.org/lodges-and-bodies/

There does seem to be an irregular lodge in the vicinity.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 11, 2019)

I feel pretty irregular talking about irregular body's that won't become regular. Though I wouldnt want to be anything but regular. Just saying.


----------

